# New craft & wool shop in Heathfield, East Sussex



## PaulaSussexUK (Jul 6, 2014)

Just to let you know there is a new craft shop - yarns, silks, limited drawing equipment - in Station Road. Most of the yarns are largely manmade but there are good mixes with alpaca and also bamboo. For strangers to the area - we still have free parking in town!


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

What's the name please?


----------



## PaulaSussexUK (Jul 6, 2014)

Nana of 6 said:


> What's the name please?


Heathfield Crafts, 4 Station Road, Heathfield, East Sussex.


----------

